# Street light panic



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I just saw a thread the other day regarding this very same issue. You may try to look it up, I know they were hoping to build a corn field in their front yard. We have actually found ourselves in the same boat  We lost 2 of our 15 year old Bradford Pear trees in our front yard...they were huge...our front yard is now saturated with street light  Good luck, look forward to hearing your solution  if I find the thread I'll make sure to return with a link


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you! Sorry to hear about your trees, too.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww thank u and corgrats on the new house 

Here's the link, http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/127578-how-can-i-nullify-shield-area-light.html


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

tents. have tents, (the ones that you put up for shade, but with tarps down the sides.)


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

Look at taking your cloth fashioning a bag out of it, the place said bag over the light with a pole, remove after the toters are gonna, shouldn't be a problem for like 3 hours


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for all of the help so far! Sorry it's taken me a few days to get back to this. My laptop gets commandeered more often than I get to use it, and the mobile app isn't always kind to me.

I'm still considering the tent. I eyeballed the space over the last couple of days, and I really think that I could do it, if I could find/make high enough poles. 

I'd love to cover the light somehow. I even considered just putting some sort of home made shade blocking the underside on our side of the street, but it's much too high. We live near a couple of businesses, so if I were to try to block it in any way, it'd have to be at night. I think tenting the yard would be easier.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

All you really need is a ladder and a 10' 1" pole of pvc and a bag or something that won't burn pending on the light. I put a trash bag over the light in my neighborhood every Halloween and take it down as soon as toters leave


----------

